# MY New Intake



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

new in take i got on ebay for 30 bucks everyone says its not worth it but i feel a slight difference in the car








and doin a 180


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice, intake looks good, car looks good, now clean that engine bay foo!


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah i know it needs to be cleaned!


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

i'd say you got a good deal!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SERmonkey65 said:


> i'd say you got a good deal!



me too...

now take off the rest of the stock airbox. it looks bad...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> me too...
> 
> now take off the rest of the stock airbox. it looks bad...



yea, plus that airbox cant be helping when the intake is trying to get air. for 30 that looks good


----------

